# What accent do you have in English?



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Hey ya'll... I am fascinated with languages and accents and I wanna know, what accents do you guys have?

Mine, for instance, is a very light Southern American accent although no drawl (even though I'm from the Deep South).

What is yours?

*NOTE: I apologize if I have missed any. I understand there are countless more accents within the US, England, etc, than listed, but I only had 20 slots available so there was limited space. If I did not list yours, please choose "other" and specify in the thread. Thanks.*

<<>>


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I love accents as well. I guess I have a generic northeastern US accent. I don't think I have a very strong accent meaning one where you can place the exact location the person is from.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a Southern drawl that varies from light (most of the time), to intense (drunk/very tired), to nonexistent if I try hard enough.

Edit: To be more specific, I have a Lowcountry accent (South Carolina and coastal Georgia). I picked it up by moving there from the ages of 10-15, and never was able to lose it entirely.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Upper Midwest.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Midland American accent - basically the generic version that most people can't really place. I have been told I talk like a news anchor. I grew up in the South too, so I guess I might have a slight southern accent.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Apparently Canadian. When I lived in NY, I always had a lot ppl asking if I was from Canada.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I voted Canadian, but I have a light German accent as well--much heavier in French >.<


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Jersey with a few Midwestisms from my mother and Great Lakesisms from living in Buffalo.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have no idea. I've been told that I have a "Canadian" accent, but I dunno. =p


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

quietgal said:


> Midland American accent - basically the generic version that most people can't really place. I have been told I talk like a news anchor. I grew up in the South too, so I guess I might have a slight southern accent.


Yeah, people from here in the South have asked me if I'm from the North even though I've lived in the South all my life. Maybe the TV influenced me?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ilikebooks said:


> I voted Canadian, but I have a light German accent as well--much heavier in French >.<


Cool.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I voted other. I don't really have an accent. I'm Canadian, but I lost that accent when I moved to North Carolina when I was young. I never picked up a southern accent, so I'm stuck with nothing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a hillbilly Canadian accent.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

When I was a kid and moved to California from Illinois, all the kids told me that I talked funny...midwestern accent I guess. I think I lost that pretty quickly. I am not sure that I have any kind of accent now? What would a southwestern accent be? I dont think there is one.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Californian brahh!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My Texan/Californian friend says I have a "New Jersey accent", but I still don't know what that means. I don't think I have an accent.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Midwest American - the standard of American television presenters.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Boston


----------



## Lightspeed (Dec 31, 2008)

As someone who grew up in Connecticut, moved to New Jersey, then to NYC, and then back to CT, I can say that New England, New York, and New Jersey should not be lumped together in the poll.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Lightspeed said:


> As someone who grew up in Connecticut, moved to New Jersey, then to NYC, and then back to CT, I can say that New England, New York, and New Jersey should not be lumped together in the poll.


I didn't want to, but I could only fit in 20 choices, so I was limited in space. There are so many accents in that region alone that it would take up countless more spaces.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Midwest American - the standard of American television presenters.


I'll go with this too.

I've wanted to ask this question here for a while now. When I read all of these posts, you all have the standard American accent. Although I know in real life there would be some different ones.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

A slight Boston accent but not really noticeable. It's mostly when I am with people I know or drunk. Otherwise I make an attempt to pronounce my R's. Plus I say wicked a wicked lot. I thought this was normal until I went to college and met a lot of people from outside New England. Apparently using wicked as an adverb is not proper English, according to the rest of the English speaking world at least.


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

From Spain and my pronunciation is really awful but I hope to improve it some day travelling.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know, I guess I have a typical South Jersey accent. If any Jersey people can describe it to people, go right ahead.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the bland midwestern accent. When I lived in certain areas of the US, I did pick up on some of the slang words though. When I lived in the southeast I started saying, "Hey y'all", and when I lived in Cali during my teen years I used to say, "Hella".


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have no accent. I speak with the same pronunciation as newscasters nationwide.

However, I am a bit of an accentual chameleon. I tend to pick up the accent of those around me. In the Navy, I spent 3 months in Scotland and came back sounding like a Scot. When I visit my Mom in TN, I get a southern accent. If I go to AL or GA it gets worse.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Midwest American - the standard of American television presenters.


Same here.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

North England


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Mine is Cajun, although it's been fading away lately.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I have to vote "other" because there are more than four kinds of accents in the United States. It is funny, though, how we all think we sound normal. I have a co-worker from Chicago with a ridiculous accent (think: daaa Bearsssss), who insists she sounds neutral.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> However, I am a bit of an accentual chameleon. I tend to pick up the accent of those around me. In the Navy, I spent 3 months in Scotland and came back sounding like a Scot. When I visit my Mom in TN, I get a southern accent. If I go to AL or GA it gets worse.


Yeah, this happens to me too. I grew up in the south but I've been moving back and forth between Boston/New Jersey for the past few years because of college. I'm sure my accent has changed slightly since then. My bf tells me when I get angry I start getting a little Jersey.

I like this website for listening to different accents of people speaking English:

http://accent.gmu.edu/index.php


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I grew up in the North of England surrounded by a grandma with an irish accent. She also had a Scottish friend and a Welsh friend, so I picked up bits from them here and there.
Then I moved South of England and have picked up bits from there too.

I am what they call weird. 

:hide


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Midwest American - the standard of American television presenters.


Same. Even though if I drive just two hours away, people's accents become heavily South.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I speak Philadelphia English. My Texan/Californian girlfriend thinks it's sexy.

I like when people claim not to have an accent. It's funny, to me.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Rufus said:


> I like when people claim not to have an accent. It's funny, to me.


lol, me too. I remember when I was younger, in the fourth grade I think, my uncle just got married to this woman from Florida, and her kids came over to spend the day at my house. The kids had a northern-sounding accent, and one of the girls asked her sister, "Why does she talk funny like that?" (talking about me). I was completely confused because I thought they were the ones who talked funny, lol. I didn't realize until then that I had any kind of accent.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a (not too heavy) Finnish accent but I've noticed that my English sounds a bit British at times. Go figure.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Rufus said:


> I speak Philadelphia English. My Texan/Californian girlfriend thinks it's sexy.
> 
> I like when people claim not to have an accent. It's funny, to me.


Yeah, well, I don't, you f--king c--k.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Rufus said:


> I like when people claim not to have an accent. It's funny, to me.


Well, technically, everyone has an accent. I get what they mean, though.

I have the general American accent.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's a good website with lots of English dialect samples:

http://web.ku.edu/idea/


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Sukipei said:


> From Spain and my pronunciation is really awful but I hope to improve it some day travelling.


Awesome, I might be going to Spain this summer (crossing my fingers)


----------



## Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a New Jersey accent. But it's a Philadelphia accent, not NY.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would assume Midwest American


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> I have no accent. I speak with the same pronunciation as newscasters nationwide.
> 
> However, I am a bit of an accentual chameleon. I tend to pick up the accent of those around me. In the Navy, I spent 3 months in Scotland and came back sounding like a Scot. When I visit my Mom in TN, I get a southern accent. If I go to AL or GA it gets worse.


I am somewhat the same way...although for some reason I tend to pick up the accents or way of speaking of certain individuals, not just an area accent. It's really weird and embarrassing when I start to talk like someone else.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> North England


Is that a Geordie accent?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

^No, I'm not that far north. I have a Yorkshire accent, with a hint of Lancastrian.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I just jarble words and mutter dribblings of drowned-out dementia. Well, really anger-talk and worm-speak. Interaction at work today: "Soits be a jakas day, huh?" "................." "**** you!" "Sodats how itsa 'onna bee." "**** ****!" "Hawk yer fuctin hong. Bee a fuctin jakas." "................" "**** you!"


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Awesome, I might be going to Spain this summer (crossing my fingers)


A good choice . If you need any advice or some info ask me for it .


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was raised in south central Iowa so I guess I have a typical midwest accent. Where I live now people think I speak like a southerner. Where I live the language is heavily influenced by Finnish and Canadian. There are some people around here that I can't understand what they are saying. Many people say eh at the end of their sentences. They also say yous guys, and instead of saying, "I am going to Green bay", they will say "Going Green bay." Green Bay, Wisconsin is the shopping mecca for people here along with Appleton, Wisconsin. :lol They also pronounce about as aboat.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My own accent?..idk lol

I don't really have any of the ones mentioned.


----------



## Vincenzo II (Oct 19, 2008)

I am from the north of England, but I have an upper class accent because I am fantastic.



Rufus said:


> I speak Philadelphia English. My Texan/Californian girlfriend thinks it's sexy.


Post a picture of your girlfriend.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Sukipei said:


> A good choice . If you need any advice or some info ask me for it .


I'll keep that in mind, thanks!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Canadian


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

copper said:


> I was raised in south central Iowa so I guess I have a typical midwest accent. Where I live now people think I speak like a southerner. Where I live the language is heavily influenced by Finnish and Canadian. There are some people around here that I can't understand what they are saying. Many people say eh at the end of their sentences. They also say yous guys, and instead of saying, "I am going to Green bay", they will say "Going Green bay." Green Bay, Wisconsin is the shopping mecca for people here along with Appleton, Wisconsin. :lol They also pronounce about as aboat.


lol, that's really interesting.

People around here ask me from time to time if I'm from the North while people from the North can tell I'm from the South. And even though I've lived here all my life, I still have a hard time understand deep southern accents. It's like a whole different dialect that even I cannot understand completely.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Your typical southern california girl accent: in one long sentence with no periods, commons, or anything that lets you know the end of a statement/question. I also overuse the words like, as if, tre (A synonym for the word 'very'), seriously, What...EVER! (you have to have a pause. it's a must), Baldwin (used for cute guys), and Totally.


lol, girls in the south have definitely picked up some of those California girl words, I guess by watching Clueless and The Hills. I remember when I was young we used to do the "What...EVER!" thing lol, and "Totally." I'm not familiar with "tre" and "Baldwin," though. I never heard of "narley/gnarly" until I saw them saying it on The Hills.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

New England/New York/New Jersey
+
Midwest American
=
Other (Native English) - Please Specify


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Being a life-long Milwaukee area resident I guess I must have a Midwest accent, though I don't think people around here really have an accent. The people around here have a very generic American sound, the sort of "non-accent" you find with the anchors of national news broadcasts on the major networks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Canadian


I've talked to Keith plenty and I don't think he sounds any different than a generic American.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a spanish new york accent


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Noca said:


> Canadian


Er, I thought you were British??? Ontario is in Canadia?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> Many people say eh at the end of their sentences.


I thought the 'eh' thing was just a stereotype and real Canadians didn't actually talk like that, eh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I thought the 'eh' thing was just a stereotype and real Canadians didn't actually talk like that, eh.


I say "eh" too many times a day to count.

My mom insists I was born with a Boston accent. Watching old home videos of me as a toddler was pretty hilarious. They sent me to a speech therapist all through kindergarten and grade one because the other children could barely understand me .

And yes Dax, yes it is.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont think i have one


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Vincenzo II said:


> I am from the north of England, but I have an upper class accent because I am fantastic.
> 
> Post a picture of your girlfriend.


I will, as long as you post a picture of your hot self.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

arsehole


----------



## Vincenzo II (Oct 19, 2008)

haha, was there a deleted post between those two, or did you just return 8 minutes later to call me an arsehole?

Obviously I'm not going to post a picture of myself, because I know for a fact that every single person I've ever known in real life is working on an elaborate plan to humiliate me, which almost certainly involves repeated viewings of this forum. 

Also, I'd considered changing my post to 'post a picture of your girlfriend on the internet' to clarify that I was joking, but I was too lazy to do so.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a strange combination of Californian and Coloradoan accents , therefore I almost sound like a Canadian.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Singapore!

Surprised to see my own accent in the poll. xD

I love imitating other accents as well. It's extremely fun.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

kee said:


> Singapore!
> 
> Surprised to see my own accent in the poll. xD
> 
> I love imitating other accents as well. It's extremely fun.


Yay  I was wondering if someone was going to vote one of those.

I'm not so good at imitating other accents (even though I have tried :b), although it may be easier if I were around other accents more.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> And yes Dax, yes it is.


haha I know- that was an inside joke. Apparently when compared to Canucks we "U.S. Americans" suck at geography.


----------



## 88Marian (Jan 6, 2009)

Australian, & i swear, it actually is super sexy..


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Australian as well - although i don't consider mine to be sexy.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

kee said:


> Singapore!
> 
> Surprised to see my own accent in the poll. xD
> 
> I love imitating other accents as well. It's extremely fun.


Woot same here XD


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Midwestern-ish... although I'm from southern Ohio so I tend to throw in a "y'all" here and an "ain't" there out of habit. Although I also say "either" like "eye-ther" from time to time... so who knows where I'm from. Apparently not the north-eastern midwest, though, since I *never* say things like "that needs fixed," and "washed" is "washed,", NOT "warshed."

_edit:_

It's funny how certain dialects stick with people as they move around, though. My girlfriend has lived in Kentucky for ten years after growing up in northeast Ohio, and to her, "soda" is still "pop," a vacuum cleaner is a "sweeper" and everything still "needs [something]ed."


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

88Marian said:


> Australian, & i swear, it actually is super sexy..


:agree I agree, the Australian accent is gosh darn sexy :yes


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Midwestern American but I wouldn't say I have a completely standard accent. I've lived most of my life in Wisconsin and Minnesota but I've lived in Missouri a couple years so people are usually just confused about where I come from. 

I always like it when people can point out that I'm from Wisconsin (originally) though. I still think of drinking fountains as "bubblers" and the A in bag will always be long


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

NoMarriageHole said:


> I have a South Jersey/Philly accent, which is a lot more neutral than the New York accent. I say "wooder" and "cauwfee" and ****...kind of funny to some people up north and down south.
> 
> My boyfriend has thick South Boston accent, so he's pretty easy to make fun of. The night I met him, he said, "Let's get in the cah, go to anothah bahh and drink some moah beahhs. That would be a wicked pissah"...I didn't stop laughing for about a half hour.


This is how my sister's ex-boyfriend/my friend Joe talks. He has a thick Boston accent. He's also a big talker, so I always know when he is nearby. My friend Megan in California makes fun of how I talk, but she does more of a Boston accent when she imitates me, with maybe a little bit of Brooklynese added to it. If I do have an accent it is New York/North Jersey based. Half the people that live in this area either have roots to the NYC area or are former city residents.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

starblob said:


> Australian as well - although i don't consider mine to be sexy.


When I listen to people from Sydney and Melbourne, they sound as though they're from different countries.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

dontcare said:


> When I listen to people from Sydney and Melbourne, they sound as though they're from different countries.


I think in different regions, according to one Australian I've heard, some apparently sound more British than others. I wouldn't know, though, I'm not very accustomed to differences in Australian accents.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I don't know? I have a lisp, I speak in a soft voice (I've been told), and I grew up in the ghetto. *I gues I sound like Martha Stewart after she came out of prison.*


lol

Lisp on a guy = adorable


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've got an Australian accent but not ocker.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Yeah, well, I don't, you f--king c--k.


Lol wtf ? ^^

Mines is kinda a no brainer.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Lol wtf ? ^^


lol, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Rufus said:


> I like when people claim not to have an accent. It's funny, to me.


Maybe he thought that quote was an insult? Don't know.


----------



## 88Marian (Jan 6, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :agree I agree, the Australian accent is gosh darn sexy :yes


yay!!

the country kids have a far more ocker/broader/bogan accent than the 'posher/britishyer'(?? for want of a better word) city folks.

You know what accent actually is dead sexy? South African. True story, they can talk cricket to me allllll day long _*Swoon*_


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Mines is kinda a no brainer.


I Love Scottish accents. Probably the best sound that can come from a human being.


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

southern. i like it.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Great. said:


> I Love Scottish accents. Probably the best sound that can come from a human being.


Scottish, Aussie, Irish...all super-sexy


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I grew up in nyc but I don't have a new yorker accent. When I first moved to california from ny in the early 90's, people always asked me why I didn't have a ny accent. I guess I have what they call the generic newscaster accent (or whatever it's called). A few people say I have a slight ny accent but they only say that after I've told them where I grew up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Great Topic!

I dig accents, they make you want to hear what the person has to say.

These are the Canadian Accents I know of:

- French Canadian
- Aboriginal Canadian
- Inuit Canadian
- Nova Scotian Canadian
- Newfie(NewFoundland) Canadian
- Average Canadian(Similar To Average American)
- Average Canadian With "Eh" Included(That's Me)
- Country Canadian

Personally I think any British accent makes things sound better but that because I'm a football(soccer) fan, lol.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm from Maine, so I have a pretty general American accent.


----------



## anzoh (Dec 17, 2008)

My accent has taken quite a lot finnish influences ...

Mäkinen pronounces 



 (go to the point 0:30)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Canadians mostly sound the same except when they are far out east.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> Maybe he thought that quote was an insult? Don't know.


No, he was kidding. Although I am a f*cking c*ck.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Minnesotan. Yes, we have our own accent.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Great. said:


> I Love Scottish accents. Probably the best sound that can come from a human being.


Thanks glad you likey.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I don't know, I guess I have a typical South Jersey accent. If any Jersey people can describe it to people, go right ahead.


I don't think alot of people notice that I have an accent but yeah I have a South Jersey accent probably mixed with a Puerto Rican accent.

Scottish accents are great as well as British and Irish although I'm partial to other accents like Icelandic.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a slight Newfoundland/East-Coast accent. 

I'm pretty good at suppressing it most of the time. :um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

spanglish


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a very generic mid-western dialect but since my dad is from the south I do utter certain phrases from there.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm from New Jersey, so i guess i've got the NY/NJ thing going. on top of that, i go to school in Boston, so at times i find myself putting on a harder NJ accent just to counteract the New England accent. i will be just devastated if i lose my NJ accent for the NE accent.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

native language is Cambodian.

I learned to speak French because I lived in France.

Then I moved to the USA so I had to learn english.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Maritime Canadian, in other words a horrible accent

For personal idiosyncratic reasons I feel it`s even worse than normal


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Northern British accent


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

standard southern english


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

im from liverpool so i have a scouse accent


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I live in "Upstate" New York and I have what's called a Northern accent, which is basically as close to a non-accent as you can get. It's what used to set the standard for American English pronunciation and is what news networks look for as it is regional non-specific.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I have that hot exotic Fargoesque thing goin' on.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A sort of neutral british accent; rather bland.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out this site. It has a map of the U.S. that people are constantly updating by clicking where they live and putting their accent. The site also has two good accent tests linked near the top.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a documentary that I watched most of on the Detroit PBS station, it's called "Do You Speak American?" It analyzes the different accents across the country & shows how it may relate to how people perceive you because of your accent.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

My accent is probably pretty generic sounding. I don't know. Whatever accent Utahns have, that's probably what I have.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Midwestern- Ohio. I don't "warsh" my car or drink "pop" though.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, this post is great! 

I love languages and linguistics...

I voted 'Other - native English' - I'm actually bilingual (my mother's English (Southern British accent) and my father's Danish (Standard accent). 

My English accent has no trace of Danish in it, so I couldn't vote that...I sound more like my mom, so most likely my accent is Southern British (however, when I talk English to my father my accent sounds Danish, but talking to my mother it loses the Danishness).


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a plain generic accent..I sound like most American newscasters.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Sabu said:


> Brummie so I speak a bit like Ozzy Osbourne.


LOL cool! I love Ozzy 

I grew up south of the Mason-Dixon Line, so I guess I have a bit of a southern accent, a la Scarlett O'Hara


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

South Jersey/Philly. Sounds similar to the Baltimore accent.

Phone = _feaune_
Car = _core_
House = _healse_
Water = _wooder_
What? = _white?_
Blue = _bleau_


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hippo said:


> Water = _wooder_


Whenever I visited my family and friends during the summer up in Philly, I would always find it amusing when they said that.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

MaidMarian said:


> LOL cool! I love Ozzy
> 
> I grew up south of the Mason-Dixon Line, so I guess I have a bit of a southern accent, a la Scarlett O'Hara


Southern accents are cool. I always love them in films.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I have no idea what my accent is. I like to think of it as "normal", lol. Whatever most people sound like on tv... is what I sound like. I guess sometimes I can hear a little bit of a ...w/e mid american accent? what does that even sound like? Southern? w/e. But when I do it, it really bothers me.


----------



## unconvinced (May 11, 2009)

I have an English accent, (being from England and all). Same as people like Keria Knightly or you know... English people.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm oblivious...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone from Boston?? I used to have this joke with a friend from high-school; he'd always go around saying things such as, 'I'ma need a cup of kwaafee and a hwuat-dog.' Made me laugh so hard.

I'm pretty sure it's a Boston accent anyways. Do people from Boston really say the words 'coffee' and 'hot-dog' like this?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm Aussie btw mate.


----------



## erdecis (Aug 16, 2008)

Basically nondescript American, but my Long Island, NY upbringing occasionally slips out in words like coffee (koawfee), chocolate (choawklit), and daughter (doawtah). And then I adpot some sort of faux-English accent (think Stewie Griffin of Family Guy) when I'm drunk.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm from upstate NY, we all sound like Rachel Ray.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Do people from northern new mexico even have accents? I assume we do, I just don't know what. My family who lives in southern NM, however, have rather distinct Texas ones.


----------



## Vieras (May 3, 2009)

Michigan accent, so I guess it's midwest. Michigan, where T's in the middle of words are D's or dropped altogether (little = liddle, cantaloupe = canalope); G's are cut from the end of verbs; stores are always said as possessive (it took me AGES to figure out Meijer wasn't actually Meijers); and whatever words can be smushed together, ARE smushed together (comfortable = com-fert-bul).

There's an actual Michigander's Accent Guide :b

I've picked up a bit of English accent along the way, but mostly in the form of slang. My mom grew up in Michigan, but she had family in the south, so she sometimes says words in a southern drawl at very random times.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aussie/South African hybrid but mainly aussie.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Aussie =]


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a slight Southern accent.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Vieras said:


> Michigan accent, so I guess it's midwest. Michigan, where T's in the middle of words are D's or dropped altogether (little = liddle, cantaloupe = canalope); G's are cut from the end of verbs; stores are always said as possessive (it took me AGES to figure out Meijer wasn't actually Meijers); and whatever words can be smushed together, ARE smushed together (comfortable = com-fert-bul).
> 
> There's an actual Michigander's Accent Guide :b
> 
> I've picked up a bit of English accent along the way, but mostly in the form of slang. My mom grew up in Michigan, but she had family in the south, so she sometimes says words in a southern drawl at very random times.


Greatest. Website. EVER. :clap

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ModernMyth (May 18, 2009)

Norwegian, seeing as I'm from Norway x)


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

I have Indian accent


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

i like the Minnesota accent like in 'Fargo'


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

southern

I hate it


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

I have a chicano (Mexican/American) Accent.


----------



## Helen (May 16, 2009)

*No doubt, Chinese*

:boogie


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Other: Mid-Atlantic American. Though I am not really sure if I have that accent. I have some kind of accent and that is where I am from.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I just have a generic American accent.


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

*dunno*

Voted Midwest American.

I'm Native American, from the midwest. We have our own accent.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Australian.. Australia has distinct accents as well. Although most Aussies dont notice it. I only found this by living interstate and noticing the difference.
We have 2 noticable ones. Your city accent (which I have), and 'Occa' (not sure how to spell it), Steve Irwin had an Occa accent. You'll find country aussies use Occa. Some Occa accents can also be found in the cities. My father for example uses Occa slang a little.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I didn't realize there was a difference between a West Coast accent and a Midwestern?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Everyone should just specify since there are so many variants. In England and Scotland it varied between towns and sometimes it was discernible between neighborhoods within a single city/town. Similar is true of the US, but it is a little more spread.

I have a Los Angeles variant Southern California 'accent', which is no accent at all (unlike most of the rest of California). Due to this, I pick up accents very readily. As a result, I have been mistaken for being a native of the following:
- Montana/Wyoming (locals)
- Utah (locals)
- Washington (locals) (btw, it is much closer to British Columbian than Californian)
- Texas
- Minnesota (locals) (Northern and Southern, by locals)
- Generic 'Midwest' (this is the closest to Southern Californian found in the us, especially Nebraska, Kansas, and South Dakota, so it makes sense that some will mistake my accent for that area, commonly assumed by Easterners and some Southerners)
- British Columbia (locals and other Canadians)
- Canada (locals, obviously) (Most common in England, Scotland, Europe, and sometimes in the Middle East)
- England (locals) (Extremely common assumption in the Middle East. I am capable of speaking near-perfect RP (but I don't for fear I'd look like an idiot if I mispronounced something), and although I was trying very hard to maintain my 'accent', in England my origin could not be easily discerned by the third day, then by the fourth day people were assuming I was from somewhere within the country.)

I believe it is those without an accent that readily assimilate the accents of others, as others I know with the same non-accent also report that they acquire them quickly when they travel or live elsewhere. It seems like a bit of a gift because it makes me become much less visible more quickly, which in turn reduces my level of anxiety about human interaction.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I now technically live in the south, but my mom was from CA and I lived there for a little less than half my life so I have that sort of accent. Actually, I can't stand a southern accent. It drives me bananas.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Hippo said:


> i like the Minnesota accent like in 'Fargo'


I pick that one up really, really quickly for some reason. It's almost identical to a middle-Canadian/North Dakota. Sadly, it isn't used in the vast majority of the places "Fargo" takes place in, including Minneapolis and Brainerd.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I have a Californian accent I would say.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I don't know. British people say I have an american accent and americans say I have a british accent. :stu I learned british english in school.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the accent if a chameleon


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Probably closest to some weird version of american... Certainly not finnish because I've heard other finns speak english and they sound ridiculous.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Other. Native English.

I don't think I have an accent, used to have a Northern English accent when I lived over there as a kid. I'm Australian born though, but I don't think I really have the accent.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Indian.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Aussie of the Southern type (a bit more refined than East Coast) i.e. we say words like "chance" as an old, rich Londoner with a monocle might.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I voted other. I'm from New Jersey, but I don't have the accent that people think of when they think of New Jersey/New York.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

California!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I think mine would be one of a Non-English speaker, but I do struggle to get at least an American one


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an Irish (republic of ireland) accent.

It's a mix of a Dublin and Kildare accent I would guess. Even though I live in Dublin, I don't have the strong city accent (it's got a hint of country from my Dad and his family).


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm guessing Canadian, Ontarian.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mid-Atlantic American. Booring.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw Californian on there and...........how the hell do we have an accent? Ever since I moved to Kentucky people have been saying "you ain't from 'round here are ya boy?" and a few people said I sound like I'm from California? I always felt the Californian accent was the lack of one? All I know is we talk fast lol


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

If I ever talk to americans, it usually takes 2-3 minutes before they make fun of my canadian accent. 

I do say 'eh' without thinking about it though...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I am not sure what accent I have.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been told that I have a mix of Midwestern and Pacific Northwest, despite living in New York. 0_o Meh, it's better than the annoying accents most people have around here.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Northern Irish. Not particularly broad, I don't think it's as harsh as the average Belfast accent.

I never understand when people say they don't have an accent, everybody does.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish. East Coast.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Contemporary RP with some hints of Cockney/Essex from having grown up in London and also acquired from my friend (I'll use blatant Essex phrases like she does, when being really lazy).


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Midwest American, but lived close to where you would start to hear a southern draw. Looking at the linguistic map around I80 through Iowa is the border. I lived north of I80. Don't have to go very far south of I80 in Iowa you can definitely hear the change. Now I live where people say eh, aboat, etc.

http://www.muturzikin.com/cartesusa/usa.htm


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely Irish


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

mild New England accent though people sometimes mistake me for being foreign probably because i use some non-American or anachronistic phrases/words lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Donegal with a wee bit of Derry.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

joe11 said:


> Definitely Irish


What kinda Irish tho. No such thing as a generic Irish accent :b


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Donegal with a wee bit of Derry.


lucky you.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> What kinda Irish tho. No such thing as a generic Irish accent :b


Its not a really well known one. :b
A Munster accent and not a famous cork one either. 
A Tipp accent to be more specific. :b


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Midwest American. For the longest time, I kind of thought that everyone except people in the deep south talked that way- because that's how everyone on TV talks. 

I have to be careful though, after a couple days of visiting relatives in Canada, my vowels start to stretch out a little.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Irish all the way.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> Irish all the way.


See below quote  :teeth



River In The Mountain said:


> What kinda Irish tho. No such thing as a generic Irish accent :b


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got a naturally Leicester accent I guess but my grandparents were educated in BBC accents (my granddad was a bbc newsreader) so I've been taught to speak like that too. I usually try to talk posh but sometimes I can't be bothered :lol depends who I'm talking to.

PS leicester accent is NOTHING like a brummie accent. We may be close but we are not alike in any way shape or form.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I'm from Chester so I don't have an accent.

OKAY?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have an accent. I just talk funny sometimes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> (are her accents any good?)


They sound pretty accurate for the most part, though my knowledge of accents is from movies not the best source. The Australian one's were funny, that's an example of a very strong/exaggerated Australian accent. No one i know really talks like that, but then again i don't know many people.

I always thought the Canadian and the American one's were the same though, one of my lectureres is Canadian but i thought she was American. :wtf


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Sussex accent, so Southern English. The most boring one ;D


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I suppose I just have an London/Essex accent


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> I'm from california so...
> I may go to a voice coach to learn different accents (my favorite is Irish, im californian so i don't know any region specific accents)
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, not too sure about that "Toronto" accent of hers.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Scottish.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> (my granddad was a bbc newsreader)


Ha. That's pretty cool!

Do you mean like, On the T.V ?


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

My accent is from the land where the language was created, England (north west) :boogie


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I am from Turkey and have Turkish accent.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

This is how most people talk where I live. :lol


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> I'm from california so...
> I may go to a voice coach to learn different accents (my favorite is Irish, im californian so i don't know any region specific accents)
> 
> 
> ...


I thought a lot of her accents were good, the london (east end) one, the german one, the australian ones, and some of the american ones. The czech republic one was good too. I didn't like the irish ones though. :b


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Anton said:


> Ha. That's pretty cool!
> 
> Do you mean like, On the T.V ?


Yeah 

This is him:















(recognise the guy on the left?!)

He worked for the BBC and also for ITV.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> Yeah
> 
> This is him:
> 
> ...


That's awesome.  So you are famous? 

Yeah I know who he is anyway. :b


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Yeah
> 
> This is him:
> 
> ...


COOL!!
You must be very proud.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Irish!



























:um


Ok not really. But I do have some sort of an accent, people usually notice a little french accent when I speak English....


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

New England


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

joe11 said:


> That's awesome.  So you are famous?
> 
> Yeah I know who he is anyway. :b





Anton said:


> COOL!!
> You must be very proud.


Haha I'm not famous. Not at all :lol

I barely knew my grandfather really, he died in 94 so I guess I never got to know him to be proud of him.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> Haha I'm not famous. Not at all :lol
> 
> I barely knew my grandfather really, he died in 94 so I guess I never got to know him to be proud of him.


Sorry to hear that :squeeze

I was pretty similar with both my grandfathers.

Well you had a relative who was on TV regularly. That's more than most can say, so maybe you are a little famous.  :teeth


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

pita said:


> I have a hillbilly Canadian accent.


Same, sorta. I talk like the people here in town talk, which you could say is hillbillyish.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Irish - its a fairly neutral country accent, with a emphasis on a couple of words. Mainly a flat, west of Ireland accent!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

GuyMontag said:


> Hahaha, not too sure about that "Toronto" accent of hers.


Thank you, that's what I thought! I don't sound like that... I think that the accent from Seattle was a lot more accurate for Torontonians.

And honestly-speaking, most Canadians, in Ontario at least, sound like Americans. I've never noticed a difference there. Although Eastern Canadians do have a _very_ different accent (PEI, Nova Scotia, NFL, etc.) from the Canadians here.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I am not a native speaker of English, but growing up I was fascinated with the language and the many accents, so for myself I developed this American/Canadian accent. Most Americans cannot even tell that I actually never lived in the States. 

Everytime I am in the UK, within a few days my accent changes and becomes this weird British/Australian/American mixture. I wish I could do all the accents of English -especially the British & South African ones I truly adore.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

West of Ireland accent, not particularly regional as i lived elsewhere for 12 years....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Midwest American


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Native English, generic Southern accent. According to a certain SAS member, I have the voice of a dominatrice, whatever that means :lol


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

I put North England, Yorkshire accent.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

_Other (Non-Native English)

_Silly one.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Southern Ontarian.. ;p


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My accent is a hodgepodge. I grew up primarily in California but my family is from the Midwest, I have spent extensive time in Canada too. A lot of Americans confuse my accent for Canadian but it's only certain words that I say differently. So I have bits of Midwest, bits of Californian, bits of Canadian. :/


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Eastern Canadian, I guess.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got a fairly thick southern drawl. Not as bad as a lot of people around here, but I'm sure if I travelled outside of the southeast, I'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a boring New Zealand accent.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

somewhere in between cockney and posh...not full on cockney...not full on posh.


----------

